# Sand traps



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I owe Hobbit 20 guineas,a case of cheap American beer, now he wants to take my golf shoes, just for E-mail advice.
We've been discussing sand traps, I've been in situations that were impossible to splash the ball out or so deep I couldn't pop the ball up and out. I've used a putter to knock the ball away from the lip of the trap to use a wedge. Do any of you lay the face open to the point that the heel of the club looks as though it will strike the ball and how far back should you strike the sand. The videos I've looked at don't answer the questions I have. I'm curious how you set up with the club with snow on the ground I might be able to practice the suggestion.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

C'mon Bob, I did do you a BOGOF...

I'm not keen on laying the face too open as I'm inclined to hit a shank when I do that. Anyway, if you draw a line in the sand about 1 inch back from the ball and just concentrate on hitting through that line the ball will pop up ok. Just remember not to quit on the shot - you're better being 15 feet past the flag than still stuck in the bunker.

Also, I don't open the stance up a great deal unlike what you'll read in a lot of coaching manuals.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> C'mon Bob, I did do you a BOGOF...
> 
> I'm not keen on laying the face too open as I'm inclined to hit a shank when I do that. Anyway, if you draw a line in the sand about 1 inch back from the ball and just concentrate on hitting through that line the ball will pop up ok. Just remember not to quit on the shot - you're better being 15 feet past the flag than still stuck in the bunker.
> 
> Also, I don't open the stance up a great deal unlike what you'll read in a lot of coaching manuals.


I do take a shoulder width stance, the areas I question myself in; do I really follow through or is it hit, stop, then follow through and I'm inconsistent in getting on the green , yet I do get the ball on the tall grass.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The biggest key for greenside bunkers is to be aggressive. You can't quit on the shot. First learn to get out of the bunker consistently, then worry about distance. When hitting toward the hole would make holding the green improbable, consider the possibility of playing an another direction which would at least put the ball on the green or fringe and put the putter in your hands. 

Like Hobbit says, hit about one inch behind the ball to slide the clubhead just under the ball.

I like try and mimic Gary Player for bunker shots. You can Google him on You Tube. He has a fairly strong forward press with his knees which he holds through out the stroke. For whatever reason, when I started emulating him as best I can, my bunker play improved markedly. For firm sand, I use a fairly steep attack angle to power the club into the sand; the club is just slightly open. In soft or fluffy sand, I use a shallower angle and open the face a bit more to accentuate the bounce on my 54° Vokey SW (virtually the only club I use in close greenside bunkers). That helps the club skitter through under the surface of the sand without digging too deep and pops the ball out high and lands it relatively softly.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on the bunker for me but the inch behind the ball is always constant sometime I do the hit and stop or for a higher lip I go the follow through but I don't really lay the face a bit more open but super flat.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> The biggest key for greenside bunkers is to be aggressive. You can't quit on the shot.
> Like Hobbit says, hit about one inch behind the ball to slide the clubhead just under the ball.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I'm beginning to believe the common thread here is my follow through, what I think is aggressive probably isn't. once the freezing fog lifts I'll do a little practice in the snow should be a reasonable substitute for sand.


Bob,

I've hit from snow many times, and it is nothing like sand. It's not as heavy or dense, and the bounce on the sole has little or no effect. Since snow can be treated as casual water under the rules, I never play from it any more if there is any way to avoid it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Bob,
> 
> I've hit from snow many times, and it is nothing like sand. It's not as heavy or dense, and the bounce on the sole has little or no effect. Since snow can be treated as casual water under the rules, I never play from it any more if there is any way to avoid it.



Lesson tested Lesson learned. got cold for nothing:laugh:


----------

